# Apple releases OS.X Mountain lion £13.99



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The new apple OS released for £13.99 Apple releases OS X Mountain Lion for £13.99 - PC Advisor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow. That was quick.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah my son is working late because of it setting things up in store ie laptops,desktops,ipads etc for the morning they don't get told untill it happens then all hell brakes loose to have it all up and running he should have finished at 5.00 or 5.30 can't recall which but now it is 9.00 tonight approx


----------



## DJMonkey5892 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool would it work on my toshiba???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No because you would be breaking the agreement with apple Apple - Legal and would invalidate your right to use it


----------

